# Carmello to Nuggets, what will you do with the others?



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I am a Cavs fan, and I consistently see trades involving Davis, Miles and or Wagner that are not in the best interest of the Cavaliers. I say this as a preface to my question. Why don't I see ridiculus trade discussions involving your plethora of young talented small forwards (White or Tskitishvili)?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kiki would never do that, its just that simple, he hangs on 2 yougn talent and just doesnt let go. Who knows if this will ever end up being a positive or negative for them.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

That's an interesting question OUTLAW, here's my opinion on it.

I'll start with Skita. The reason why you don't see these kinds of things with him is because people have jumped the gun and labeled him a bust already.....thereby taking away any value he has in trade discussions. The 19 year old kid from a far away country, who is still growing into his body and his game, who didn't speak much English, who was a bit overwhelmed by being a kid in a man's league (high schoolers who don't light it up their first year don't seem to get labeled as busts though) and is still very raw and needs time to develop. Yeah, but he's a bust. 

Rodney White was buried on the Pistons bench in his rookie season and has been mired with inconsistancy since coming to Denver. Every now and again he shows flashes of what we think he could be, but then misses 10 shots in a row. He got chained to the bench early in the season due to a lack of hustle, but worked his way out of it. Again, he's not viewed as having much value, so people aren't dreaming up scenarios in which their team acquires him. 

I'm not as impatient as some, so I don't give up on kids quite so easily. 

Hope this at least kind of answers your question.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I am a Cavs fan, and I consistently see trades involving Davis, Miles and or Wagner that are not in the best interest of the Cavaliers. I say this as a preface to my question. Why don't I see ridiculus trade discussions involving your plethora of young talented small forwards (White or Tskitishvili)?


Hey, just be happy you got Davis, Miles and Wagner instead of White and Tskitishvilli.:yes:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carmello to Nuggets, what will you do with the others?*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> because we are too busy fending off stupid trade ideas from chicago?
> ...


This strikes me as baiting but I do think that my question to you is a valid one. And people who have bothered to think about it and answer it would agree. I believe that Mile High Maniac may have hit the nail on the head. It is a value issue and I believe that right now the perceived value of several Cavs players is below their perceived ability. This would mean that a team might be able to trade a player and get more back than they gave up.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone else must have thought you were baiting as well.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mile High Maniac</b>!
> That's an interesting question OUTLAW, here's my opinion on it.
> 
> I'll start with Skita. The reason why you don't see these kinds of things with him is because people have jumped the gun and labeled him a bust already.....thereby taking away any value he has in trade discussions. The 19 year old kid from a far away country, who is still growing into his body and his game, who didn't speak much English, who was a bit overwhelmed by being a kid in a man's league (high schoolers who don't light it up their first year don't seem to get labeled as busts though) and is still very raw and needs time to develop. Yeah, but he's a bust.


I agree. Skita is loaded with talent, and to give up on him at 19 would be stupid, which Kiki isn't. Are Nugget fans that enthralled with Anthony? He does seem the obvious pick at 3, but he isn't a pick to save the franchise, which is expected of alot of top 5 picks. I was thinking, and I would trade the pick. If the Nuggets could trade #3 to the Sonics for one of their first round picks, and maybe an option to trade #1s in the next 3 years, then draft a young 1 or 2 later in the round. Trade Howard for Malone in a S & T (I would only do Malone for 2 years) and sign Arenas as a FA. Malone coudl still get his scoring title, and the young big men Denver has could develop over 2 years. And as Denver improves, they should pass the Sonics in the standings, allowing a better first round pick in the next 3 years. I just think one of the young 1 or 2's in the draft could bring as much to the Nuggets as Anthony will, and there is the option to fill a hole in the next few years with a better draft pick. Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------

